# a crock i think



## dollarbill (May 30, 2005)

any body know anything about crocks i guess thats what there called. found a whole one today on the river bank of course its green in color its not perfectly shaped and  theres no markings on it i can find thanks for any comments bill.


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 31, 2005)

its a crock!, does it have a number or lettering on it?.....

  a nice find....


----------



## bottlejunkie (Jun 1, 2005)

I would call it a crock. nice find! thanks for sharing and happy bottle tossin!

 C.KYbottlejunkie


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

thank for they replys there an no theres no markings of any kind i can find thanks bill


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 3, 2005)

The green color means it was glazed with ash instead of salt. Lots of Southern pottery is that way.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jun 3, 2005)

WIDE MOUTH USUALLY MEANS SOMETHING SOLID OR VERY THICK CAME IN IT. PICKLES.MOLASSIS, ECT..


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 9, 2005)

just wanted to thank ya all for your replys and the info bill


----------

